# PDF Meeting in Raleigh, NC



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

The reptile show will be coming to raleigh, nc again may 1st and 2nd...Anyone down for meeting up there??? I know tom and jane will be there with some really nice stuff. The one in SC was a great show and got to meet a few pdf people there!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll be there!

Where/when should we all meet? I purchased VIP tickets so just let me know. This will be my first show and I'm really excited. I feel like a kid.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I guess we're the only ones going!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

A lot of people are probably going to that big meeting at Jason's house in New Jersey May 1.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yea, wish that wasn't so far away


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Same here, I might be able to fly down there though since I fly free.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

To NJ? Or to Raleigh?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I hope he means NJ cause i would be there if i could


----------

